# thinking of purchasing my first hand gun



## zell66 (Jan 19, 2015)

thinking of purchasing a FNX-9mm

have done some research and looked at a few but not sure. In my area there are few gun ranges and even fewer that have one you can use first to see if you like it. Looking at ether getting a 0 cal or a 9mm. Use mostly recreation shooting and conceal carry. Any thoughts or comments would be appreciated.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, welcome to the forum, firstly, and good luck on your search. 

The FNX9 is a fine pistol. My first question would be have you ever shot a pistol before? That will lead to the question of whether you prefer hammer fire or striker fire. I like both, but prefer striker fire for EDC. For EDC and recreation, it is hard to beat the Glock 19, but there are a lot of great guns that would fill this bill. 

For striker fire, the FN is a nice gun, Glock 19, Sig P320 carry, HK VP9, S&W M&P9, Springfield XD series...all great choices that won't break the bank. 

For a hammer fire gun, I would recommend a couple. The Sig Sauer M11-A1 or the P229 9mm are fine choices, but so are the Beretta PX4 Storm 9mm compacts. The HK P30 is a nice gun, and CZ makes a lot of nice choices as well, like the CZ-75 compact or P01. Hammer fire guns are usually a little more expensive, but the CZ and Beretta are nice choices that are not too bad. 

These are only a few of a lot of really great guns. It would really help if you could shoot them, or at least a few, but all these guns are great offerings that I think any shooter would be pleased with. Good luck!


----------



## zell66 (Jan 19, 2015)

my thought is a stricker style. I prefer a gun with a manual safety not a trigger one. easy to use, strip and clean. Also a easy trigger pull so wife and kids can learn as well.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, I would go to a local gun store and handle as many as you can. Based on your statement above, I would recommend looking at the M&P. Most striker fire guns won't have a manual safety, and I prefer it that way. To be honest, the best safety is you. Be aware of what you're doing, know how to handle the gun, and exercise good judgment at all times. This will prevent most accidents.

I also recommend all of you taking some courses. Gun safety is paramount, and it is best to learn from the ground up if you've never shot before. Maybe do this before you pick out a gun to buy. Sometimes these classes have guns you can handle and a trained instructor to give you the ins and outs about them. For me, I don't want an external safety b/c I don't want to have to fool with anything if I have to pull my gun. I have the M&P9 VTAC, and it does not have the external safety. But my wife has the M&P Shield 9mm with the external safety. Nothing wrong with them at all! It just comes down to personal preference.

The ergonomics of the M&P pistols are really great. They just feel good in the hand, and have a good sight acquisition for many. I think that would be the best starting point, then handle some others like the Glock, HK VP9, Sig P320 and the Springfield XDs. I can tell you this. The HK VP9 has what I think is the best trigger of all the striker fired guns I've handled, and the best ergonomics of all, but the M&P VTAC really does compare well to it. I like these guns a lot! Both are about the same in price, around $700ish, but well worth it. A standard M&P9 will run you btwn $425 to $500 most places, maybe $600 if you're in some markets where guns tend to run a little more.

I would start with the M&P9:

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...57954_757781_757781_ProductDisplayErrorView_Y


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

GCBHM said:


> ...
> For striker fire, the FN is a nice gun, Glock 19, Sig P320 carry, HK VP9, S&W M&P9, Springfield XD series...all great choices that won't break the bank.
> 
> For a hammer fire gun, I would recommend a couple. The Sig Sauer M11-A1 or the P229 9mm are fine choices, but so are the Beretta PX4 Storm 9mm compacts. The HK P30 is a nice gun, and CZ makes a lot of nice choices as well, like the CZ-75 compact or P01. Hammer fire guns are usually a little more expensive, but the CZ and Beretta are nice choices that are not too bad.
> ...


The FNX-9 is a hammer fired pistol with a manual safety/decocker. The FNS-9 is a striker fired pistol which also has an external safety.

FNs are very good pistols, but I prefer something a little smaller. I like the HK P30, but it is a little expensive for an entry level shooter. If you are looking for something striker fired, I agree about the S&W M&Ps, and the Springfield XDs, but will always disagree whenever someone recommends a G****. See, I can't even get my keyboard to print the letters. :mrgreen:

If you decide to pursue a hammer fired pistol, you must then decide between steel frames and polymer frames. The steel frame pistols will generally have less felt recoil (because of the increased weight), while the polymer framed pistols will usually have larger capacity and still weigh less than many steel framed pistols.

As GC said, the best thing would be to visit a gun shop that has a range, and rents guns. Try as many as you can, and select what feels comfortable. In addition, it would be a good idea to look into some lessons. Most instructors will be happy to recommend a pistol suitable for a new shooter. The only problem there is that many instructors will recommend what THEY prefer, and not necessarily what you might feel comfortable with.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

high pockets said:


> ...but will always disagree whenever someone recommends a G****. See, I can't even get my keyboard to print the letters. :mrgreen:


May I ask why? I am not a Glock fanboy, or a fanboy of any other manufacturer. I do admire things that work well and I have found Glocks to be among the best in their particular market.

My question is an honest one; I'd just like to know why you feel this way about the Glock.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

high pockets said:


> The FNX-9 is a hammer fired pistol with a manual safety/decocker. The FNS-9 is a striker fired pistol which also has an external safety.
> 
> FNs are very good pistols, but I prefer something a little smaller. I like the HK P30, but it is a little expensive for an entry level shooter. If you are looking for something striker fired, I agree about the S&W M&Ps, and the Springfield XDs, but will always disagree whenever someone recommends a G****. See, I can't even get my keyboard to print the letters. :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


I know. I never said the FNX was a striker fire pistol. I said it is a fine pistol.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you're a beginner, and you want your family to learn pistolcraft too, then my strong suggestion is that you take at least one pistol-shooting class together.
If there's nothing in your area, make it a family vacation to wherever a well-recommended class will be held.
Try to find an instructor who has various pistols to lend you, as you shoot through the class. Thus, each family member will learn what works best for him or her.

Generally speaking, as at least one other person has written, a full-size, all-steel pistol will make learning easier.
Also generally speaking, avoid the .40 pistols, because of a difficult-to-master recoil cycle.

Don't decide upon a purchase until you have gained some experience.
Pistol shooting is a skill that is difficult to learn, and must be conscientiously maintained.
A pistol which "fits you" well is a huge help.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

If you're planning on buying your first handgun, you should try to put your hands on as many handguns as possible and shoot as many as possible. Everyone has different hand shapes, sizes and find different types of sights and calibers easier to use. The best first gun is the one that you can shoot most accurately. Once you find that, then you can start fine tuning your decision based on weight, concealability, caliber, etc.

There are gun shops that rent handguns to try before buying..... Hopefully there are some in your area......
--


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

GCBHM said:


> I know. I never said the FNX was a striker fire pistol. I said it is a fine pistol.


Sorry, that part was intended for the OP (Zell66). His original post indicated he thought he wanted an FNX-9, but then later said he wanted a striker fired pistol.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

SouthernBoy said:


> May I ask why? I am not a Glock fanboy, or a fanboy of any other manufacturer. I do admire things that work well and I have found Glocks to be among the best in their particular market.
> 
> My question is an honest one; I'd just like to know why you feel this way about the Glock.


Mostly three reasons; 1) I don't like the way they feel in my hand 2) Because they feel "wrong" they shoot wrong for me, and 3) My encounters with "fanboys" have not always been pleasant. (I am tired of having people tell me my guns are crap, that I should have gotten a Glock)

Oddly enough, I met a Glock armorer at one of my LGS, and he said he didn't own a Glock because, to him, "Glocks have no soul."


----------



## zell66 (Jan 19, 2015)

thank you for all the suggestions, unfortunately in the central Wisconsin area no gun shops rent handguns, i don't even know of a indoor range does that.

the ones I have looked at so far I must say I like the striker fire but that is just a personal opinion as of now


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

high pockets said:


> Mostly three reasons; 1) I don't like the way they feel in my hand 2) Because they feel "wrong" they shoot wrong for me, and 3) My encounters with "fanboys" have not always been pleasant. (I am tired of having people tell me my guns are crap, that I should have gotten a Glock)
> 
> Oddly enough, I met a Glock armorer at one of my LGS, and he said he didn't own a Glock because, to him, "Glocks have no soul."


Thank you for your response. Your reasons #1 and #2 are the only ones that really count since that is you and how you perceive the gun, its feel and handling characteristics, and what works best for you. There are guns which I feel the same about as you do with this. They may be fine for others but just don't work with me.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SB, what are those guns that don't work for you?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

zell66 said:


> thank you for all the suggestions, unfortunately in the central Wisconsin area no gun shops rent handguns, i don't even know of a indoor range does that.
> 
> the ones I have looked at so far I must say I like the striker fire but that is just a personal opinion as of now


The advice to shoot first is something we all recommend, but there is nothing wrong with buying without shooting first. Many of us have bought without shooting first, so it's not that big a deal.

The main thing is to get some professional training first, and then buy something you're comfotable with. You may be able to find an instructor that will take you to the range and let you shoot a few. It will cost you a little, but it is worth it. It's great you want your family involved, and I hope they want to be involved also! This is something that can be loads of fun! But proper training and education is paramount to safety. Good luck and welcome to the site!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

high pockets said:


> Sorry, that part was intended for the OP (Zell66). His original post indicated he thought he wanted an FNX-9, but then later said he wanted a striker fired pistol.


No worries! Now if we can just get you over your hatred of Glocks! ;-)


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm at the point where I don't shoot guns before I buy them... I know what I like and understand that with time & practice I can shoot most, if not all, guns well. Don't get too hung up on the "Try before you buy" if local shops don't have this option. If you get a quality gun from a reputable manufacturer and get some formal training you'll be fine. It's all about solid fundamentals. 

9mm is a great choice for caliber since it's affordable and has a very manageable recoil making it family friendly. 

Lots of good advice already posted above... i'll add another consideration...

Be able to secure your new firearm... meaning, get a gun box/vault of some sort and don't simply store it unsecured. I took 2 seperate stolen handgun reports this weekend alone... it's one of those things most don't put too much thought into. Simply putting a plastic case with the gun in a closet is not what I consider secure. Look into a GunVault safe or similar type safe that can be mounted. I personally love the Sentry biometric gun safes and have had no issues with it opening EVERY time I want it to. 2 years of daily use with em'. 

Just something to consider.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

GCBHM said:


> SB, what are those guns that don't work for you?


Off my head, the XD series, the Beretta 92 series and a few others.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I should hold off my assessment at least until I give my Beretta 92FS some more time on the range. I'll see if things don't improve and if not... well, I'll have to do something.


----------



## zell66 (Jan 19, 2015)

Well I took your advise and went down to gander mountain and look at some. Had some criteria I wanted in a hand gun, Manual safety, 9mm. think I may be looking in a Ruger SR9. Anyopne have this one or fired it? Pros cons??

Also looked at bedroom gun safe, and We are leaning twords a biometric safe. that way I don't have to worry about little one being curious.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I think the Ruger is a good gun many depend on for all these things. They are less expensive than say the Glock or M&P, but they are good guns. Personally, I would get the M&P, but the Ruger is a good gun.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm with GCBHM. I'd go with the M&P. The price is in the same ballpark as that of the SR9 and you get a fantastic gun for this money.


----------

